# Micromax A87 Ninja 4.0



## SHell (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Posting my review for the new Micromax A87 Ninja 4.0. 

The phone comes with a 1 GHZ processor & with a big 4 inch screen.

PROS

1. Big screen, nice look & a faster processor
2. Nice touch
3. The back body panel is sturdy & not giving a look of cheap chinese phones.
4. Priced competitively @ Rs 5,800 cheaper than its nearest rival Samsung Galaxy Y

CONS

1. The phone contains the old version of Android 2.3 (Gingerbread), so the touch screen hangs....i personally felt that out of 10 calls, the touch screen will hang for atmost 2 calls. There is a software patch that needs to be installed to get rid of the phone hanging.
2. Internal memory of only 129 MB & RAM only 256 MB. Expected atleast 512 MB RAM with a 1GHZ processor.
3. The camera is only 2MP, fixed focus.

Conclusion: The phone has great looks. Ninja 3.0 (previous version) has a 3MP camera with a 512MB Internal memory & priced at close to Rs. 4800. So what makes one buy Micromax A-87 is simply the awesome looks & once you hold it in your hand, it looks like a soild & a sturdy phone.
I got an 8GB memory card & a scratch guard along with it, so I bought this phone.

Bottom Line: "IF LOOKS COULD KILL"......bet this phone will do.

Hope you all like the review.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 18, 2012)

how much ram is available for user? and is the screen resolution really 480X800?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 18, 2012)

^^ Cilus has bought this too. He was very disappointed with it coz it hanged a lot and the qwerty keypad didn't register optimal key presses.
He said the phone just looks good but performance is poor. Wifi tethering is good though.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 18, 2012)

poor coding caused the lag thing. it happened in my mobile but was fixed in the next official update. MMX is sending out so many mobiles in such a small time that people will grab one of them and then start complaining cause the underlying issues only appear once you use it.


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2012)

Can't it be upgradeable?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 18, 2012)

^^ you expect MMX to send out updates? Had it been a 12k mobile, it'll "may" update. No such luck for a 6-7k device.


----------



## SHell (Sep 18, 2012)

@ Sam: 480 X 800 pixels capacitive touch screen, RAM: 256 MB
@Gearbox: Updates: sam is right,don't think so micromax will provide


----------



## truegenius (Sep 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ you expect MMX to send out updates? Had it been a 12k mobile, it'll "may" update. No such luck for a 6-7k device.



spice mi-355
upgradeable to 4.0 
price : dirt cheap ~6k


----------



## champzone (Sep 20, 2012)

i owe a mmx a87 too....please can u provide that software patch to get rid of call handing problem? n also the procedure please.


----------

